# spécifier un chemin complet sous mac



## prugne (10 Septembre 2009)

bonjour, 
sous win : on refèrence un fichier de cette manière : 
C:\toto\xx\xx\xx\xx.txt
et sous mac comment faire sachant que mon fichier est sur le desktop?


----------



## r e m y (10 Septembre 2009)

/Disque dur/Users/ton_nom/Desktop/xx.txt

Pour quel usage (ou logiciel) as-tu besoin de saisir ce chemin???


----------



## prugne (10 Septembre 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> /Disque dur/Users/ton_nom/Desktop/xx.txt
> 
> Pour quel usage (ou logiciel) as-tu besoin de saisir ce chemin???



pour référencer des fichiers dans le cadre du fichier web.xml pour tomcat 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h43 ----------

de cette maniere donc : 

INIFILE=Mac/Users/prugneXX/Desktop/wkp/res/xxxx.properties


----------



## pascalformac (10 Septembre 2009)

comme tu ne specifies pas l'OS

tu peux passer par des applescript qui donnent le chemin d'un fichier selectionné  et le copient dans le presse papier
il reste ensuite à coller

exemple

on run
    tell application "Finder" to set theFile to selection
    set thePath to quoted form of POSIX path of (theFile as string)
    set the clipboard to thePath
end run

--
edit 
texte brut
(j'ai pas entré ca sous forme de code)


----------



## PA5CAL (10 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour

Le système de fichiers de Mac OS X étant compatible POSIX, le chemin du fichier _ton_fichier.txt_ présent sur le bureau de l'utilisateur _ton_nom_ s'écrit :_/Users/ton_nom/Desktop/ton_fichier.txt_​ou encore, si _ton_nom_ correspond à la session utilisateur en cours :_~/Desktop/ton_fichier.txt_​


Pour info, la forme native du chemin est :_Macintosh HD:Users:ton_nom:__Desktop:ton_fichier.txt_​(_Macintosh HD_ étant le nom par défaut du disque système). Mais il ne semble pas que ce soit sous cette forme que tu doives l'écrire ici.


----------



## Rez2a (10 Septembre 2009)

$HOME/Desktop/tonFichier


----------



## pascalformac (10 Septembre 2009)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Pour info, la forme native du chemin est :_Macintosh HD:Users:ton_nom:__Desktop:ton_fichier.txt_​(_Macintosh HD_ étant le nom par défaut du disque système). Mais il ne semble pas que ce soit sous cette forme que tu doives l'écrire ici.



ca me fait remarquer un detail sur le script que j'ai posté
il ne donne pas le chemin hyper complet ( avec _ Macintosh HD)
_
exemples de résultats
pour la calculette

'/Applications/Calculator.app'
ou
la plist utilisateur de la calculette
'/Users/tonnom/Library/Preferences/com.apple.calculator.plist'
-
Au besoin completer le script ou en trouver un autre


----------



## grumff (10 Septembre 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> ca me fait remarquer un detail sur le script que j'ai posté
> il ne donne pas le chemin hyper complet ( avec _ Macintosh HD)_


_

Parce que macintosh hd ne fait pas partie du chemin. Il est affiché (optionnellement) sur le bureau, mais ça ne veut pas dire que ce soit son chemin.
"/" c'est la racine du disque de boot, les autres disques sont dans /Volumes/Nom du disque
L'affichage des disques sur le bureau/dans une nouvelle fenêtre n'est qu'une astuce graphique/ergonomique, mais ne reflète pas sa position réelle.

Le moyen le plus sur d'avoir l'adresse réelle d'un fichier c'est de le glisser dans le terminal. Sinon attention en particulier aux dossier dont le nom est localisé, genre le bureau qui s'appelle en réalité desktop._


----------



## pascalformac (10 Septembre 2009)

exact
Après tout dépend de l'usage qu'on fait du chemin
si c'est pour detailler dans des tutos , ajouter DD ou Macintosh HD est plus parlant


----------



## prugne (10 Septembre 2009)

eud donc finalement je dois mettre le nom du disque ou bien non?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h57 ----------

finalement j ai adopté cette formule : 
/Users/ton_nom/Desktop/ton_fichier.txt
soit : NIFILE=/Users/prugneXX/Desktop/wkp/res/xxxx.properties


----------



## grumff (10 Septembre 2009)

prugne a dit:


> eud donc finalement je dois mettre le nom du disque ou bien non?



NOOON


----------



## Rez2a (10 Septembre 2009)

prugne a dit:


> eud donc finalement je dois mettre le nom du disque ou bien non?
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h57 ----------
> 
> ...



L'inconvénient de ce système, c'est que tu dois modifier ton script si tu veux l'utiliser avec un autre compte que le tien.
Comme j'ai dit au-dessus, il vaut mieux utiliser la variable $HOME au lieu de "Users/nom".


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (11 Septembre 2009)

En effet $HOME c'est ce qu'il y a de mieux. Autant prendre les bonnes habitudes Unix dès le début.


----------



## PA5CAL (11 Septembre 2009)

... à condition de s'assurer :
- que $HOME est bien défini comme on le souhaite dans l'environnement utilisé (ici, cela suggère que le process soit lancé à partir d'une session utilisateur),
- que $HOME est correctement interprété par le logiciel qui utilise la chaîne (le remplacement du nom de la variable d'environnement par sa valeur ne va pas de soi).


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (11 Septembre 2009)

PA5CAL a dit:


> cela suggère que le process soit lancé sous une session utilisateur


D'après ce que j'ai compris c'est ce que fera son programme.



PA5CAL a dit:


> - que la variable d'environnement est correctement interprétée par le logiciel qui utilise la chaîne (le remplacement de la variable indiquée par sa valeur ne va pas de soi).


C'est du développement maintenant il fait un programme à la con qui lui permet de tester le retour de  System.getenv("HOME"); et il verra bien si celle-ci est correcte.


----------



## PA5CAL (11 Septembre 2009)

Soit dit en passant, les applications et leurs éléments n'ont pas à être installés sur le Bureau. Leur place est normalement dans le dossier _/Applications/_ pour les applis, et les sous-dossiers de la librairie locale (_~/Library/_) ou globale (_/Library/_) pour les éléments connexes. On peut à la rigueur prévoir de les installer ailleurs, mais le Bureau n'est vraiment pas le meilleur endroit.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (11 Septembre 2009)

De toute manière le bureau c'est un endroit qui doit rester le plus clean possible que ce soit sous OSX, Linux ou Windows.


----------



## Bassman (11 Septembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5214769 a dit:
			
		

> De toute manière le bureau c'est un endroit qui doit rester le plus clean possible que ce soit sous OSX, Linux ou Windows.



Au delà de 666 objets sur le bureau d'un 10.4 et ben le système plante. J'ai une utilisatrice qui a testé pour vous.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (11 Septembre 2009)

666 carrément, ce chiffre aurait-il une signification ?


----------



## ceslinstinct (11 Septembre 2009)

prugne a dit:


> bonjour,
> sous win : on refèrence un fichier de cette manière :
> C:\toto\xx\xx\xx\xx.txt
> et sous mac comment faire sachant que mon fichier est sur le desktop?


Bonjour

Compilé en progiciel (compatible PPC et intel).
Un Glisser-Déposer sur cette application copie le chemin dans le Presse-papiers quel que soit la session utilisée.


```
on open (leFichier)
	set the clipboard to quoted form of POSIX path of (leFichier as string) -- Chemin mode UNIX
	--set the clipboard to (leFichier as string) -- Chemin mode Mac
end open
```

A vous de tester.

@+

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h55 ----------




pascalformac a dit:


> ca me fait remarquer un detail sur le script que j'ai posté
> il ne donne pas le chemin hyper complet ( avec _ Macintosh HD)
> _
> exemples de résultats
> ...


Bonjour

Une version pour toi pour les chemins complet en mode UNIX (si tu as confiance en moi et que tu ose tester).

Version chemin complet Mac

```
on open (leFichier)
	    set the clipboard to (leFichier as string) -- Chemin mode Mac
end open
```

Version chemin complet façon UNIX

```
on open (leFichier)
	set z to {}
	repeat with i from 1 to (count character of (leFichier as string))
		if character i of (leFichier as string) is ":" then
			set y to "/"
		else
			set y to character i of (leFichier as string)
		end if
		set z to z & y as string
		
	end repeat
	set the clipboard to "Volumes/" & z as string
end open
```

Testé avec mon vieux Léopard 10.5.8 (qui commence à perdre ses poils).

Je sais c'est nul, mais qui teste rien ne trouveras jamais la solution recherchée 
J'ai fait au plus simple, donc beaucoup de modifications à faire (je suis pas programmeur).

Cordialement


----------



## ceslinstinct (12 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour

Pour avoir un chemin UNIX complet, j'utilise le chemin façon Mac qui lui est complet.

J'ajoute Volumes en premier (car dans certains codes AppleScript il en a besoin).

J'ai modifié le code, car brut de fonderie il faisait bordélique (mot très utilisé dans mon département, devinez ce que veut dire ce mot).

Une version plus facile pour comprendre son fonctionnement.


```
on open (leFichier)
	set cheminUnix to {}
	repeat with i from 1 to (count character of (leFichier as string))
		set caractere to "/"
		if character i of (leFichier as string) is not ":" then set caractere to character i of (leFichier as string)
		set end of cheminUnix to caractere as string
	end repeat
	set the clipboard to "\"Volumes/" & cheminUnix & "\"" as string
end open
```

@+


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (14 Septembre 2009)

Ce n'était pas du Java qu'il souhaitait faire à la base ? J'ai l'impression qu'on est passé au script ?


----------



## prugne (14 Septembre 2009)

merci beaucoup pour toutes vos réponses !


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (14 Septembre 2009)

prugne a dit:


> merci beaucoup pour toutes vos réponses !



En gros tu veux dire : "c'est bon les gars vous m'avez bien saoulé, arrêtez maintenant."


----------



## prugne (15 Septembre 2009)

non mais j ai eu plein de réponses et ca fonctionne maintenant donc Merci !


----------



## prugne (17 Septembre 2009)

je reviens sur un souci : j ai mis le chemin d accès dans un fichier properties 
avec ce chemin :
repertoire=/Users/xx/yy/vvv/xx/toto.txt
le fait qu il soit dans un fichiers properties - cela ne change rien au chemin d accès de mon fichier?


----------



## grumff (17 Septembre 2009)

prugne a dit:


> je reviens sur un souci : j ai mis le chemin d accès dans un fichier properties
> avec ce chemin :
> repertoire=/Users/xx/yy/vvv/xx/toto.txt
> le fait qu il soit dans un fichiers properties - cela ne change rien au chemin d accès de mon fichier?


à priori non


----------



## PA5CAL (17 Septembre 2009)

A priori non (eh oui, il y a de l'écho), parce qu'il s'agit d'un chemin absolu (il part de la racine « / » du disque système) et non relatif.


----------



## duthen-mac (23 Septembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Au delà de 666 objets sur le bureau d'un 10.4 et ben le système plante. J'ai une utilisatrice qui a testé pour vous.



Et comment elle s'en est sortie? 
Elle a allumé le mac en mode Target?
Elle s'est loguée avec un autre compte?


----------



## Riccola (28 Novembre 2009)

Salut tout le monde,

Dans le même thème, je cherche le chemin complet de mon volume de démarrage, qui lui s'appelle HenrikHD !

En fait, je cherche à réinstaller snow leopard en mode "archiver et installer", du coup, je dois accéder au volume, via le terminal, avant l'installation et en démarrage "sur DVD".

Je suis censé taper une adresse de ce genre    cd /Volumes/Macintosh\ HenrikHD

mais le terminal me dit, no such file or directory...

Merci pour votre aide

Henrik


----------



## grumff (28 Novembre 2009)

/Volumes c'est là où sont montés les disques secondaires de ton mac, ou tout disque, clé usb, ...
Pour le disque principal, c'est juste /
Et d'ailleurs, quand tu souhaites accéder à un dossier particulier dans le terminal, t'as juste à taper "cd " puis à glisser le dossier dans la fenêtre du terminal.


----------



## PA5CAL (28 Novembre 2009)

Riccola a dit:


> Je suis censé taper une adresse de ce genre    cd /Volumes/Macintosh\ HenrikHD


Comme vient de l'indiquer grumff, il s'agirait plutôt de « _/_ ».

Par défaut, le volume de démarrage est monté en tant que racine de l'arborescence (/). Il faut donc faire « _cd /_ ».

Ta façon de procéder n'est pas saugrenue pour autant, mais je pense qu'il y a une erreur. S'il s'appelle seulement « _HenrikHD_ », alors tu devrais plutôt faire « _cd /Volumes/HenrikHD_ ».


----------

